# IBS-C Clinical Trial Australia and New Zealand



## Vital Foods (Sep 10, 2014)

The IDEA Study

The *I*BS *D*iscomfort *E*limination *A*ssessment Study

This study aims to test the effect of Kivia™, a natural product made from Kiwifruit, in improving constipation and abdominal pain and other symptoms associated with Constipation-predominant IBS. It will be compared to a control (placebo).

The study is being conducted at sites in both Australia:


Brisbane
Sydney
Gosford
Newcastle
Melbourne
Adelaide

New Zealand


Auckland
Dunedin
Hawkes Bay

You can register your interest at www.ibsclinicaltrial.com

Thank you.


----------

